# Hello



## Mary Chant (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi.

My name is Mary Chant and I am new to MartialTalk. I have been studying a modified Shorin Ryu system here in Boise for over five years. I have a total of about 12 years of martial arts training (spread over 20+ years). The two major systems I have studied are the modified Shorin Ryu system (which also contains elements of Wado-Ryu and Kung Fu) I am presently studying, and Uechi-Ryu many years ago. I have also been exposed to and lightly dabbled in Tae Kwon Do, Judo, Kung Fu and Tai Chi. 

I look forward to learning from all of you.

Sincerely, Mary Chant


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello Mary Chant, welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy


----------



## Kacey (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## BudoTiger (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT Mary!! Enjoy yourself!!


----------



## Jdokan (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome...I hope to see your comments soon...
Jeff,


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello & welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Drac (Jun 29, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..Started in traditional Shorin-Rye many many moons ago...Looking forward to your posts about this modified version of it..


----------



## bydand (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  Hope to read more from you soon.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT Mary and indeed Happy Posting. We hope to learn as much from you as you hope to learn from all of us.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 30, 2007)

Greetings Mary Chant,

Welcome to MT.

Cheers.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  How has your Shorin Ryu been modified?


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welceom To MT  :wavey:


----------



## Tswolfman (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## exile (Jun 30, 2007)

Greetings, Mary, good to have you with us! Like others, I'm very curious to learn some of the details of this novel form of Shorin-ryu you're studying and how it differs technically from the more commonly taught versions.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Rabu (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome in!

Nice to see people with multiple arts experience anytime.

Best regards,

Rob


----------



## seasoned (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome Mary and I hope you enjoy your posting time here.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Mary Chant (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you for such a warm welcome.  I look forward to learning from and sharing with you.  I am only a shodan in my organization; I would love to share what I know, but that is limited, and even what I do know is subject to revision after more learning.  It reminds me of an old saying:  "Everything I know is subject to revision, especially what I know about the truth."

Warm Regards,
Mary


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Mary!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT.


----------

